# 7 Generations



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Greatest Generation: 1901-1924

First Wave: 1901-1908
Class of 1919-1926
Walt Disney, Louis Armstrong, Charles Lindbergh, George Orwell, Dr. Suess, Joan Crawford, Katherine Hepburn, Frida Kahlo, John Wayne, Bette Davis, Lyndon B. Johnson.

Second Wave: 1909-1916
Class of 1927-1934
Mother Teresa, Vincent Price, Ronald Reagan, Lucille Ball, Ginger Rogers, Jean Harlow, Gene Kelly, Jesse Owens, Rosa Parks, Gerald Ford, Richard Nixon, Frank Sinatra.

Third Wave: 1917-1924
Class of 1935-1942
Nat King Cole, John F. Kennedy, Dean Martin, Desi Arnaz, Betty Ford, Jackie Robinson, Nancy Reagan, Doris Day, Betty White, Judy Garland, George H. W. Bush, Jimmy Carter.

Silent Generation: 1925-1945

Great Depression Babies: 1925-1931
Class of 1943-1949
Maya Angelou, Paul Newman, Robert F. Kennedy, Marilyn Monroe, Queen Elizabeth II, Hugh Hefner, Shirley Temple, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Clint Eastwood, James Earl Jones.

Core Silent Babies: 1932-1938
Class of 1950-1956
Elvis Presley, Elizabeth Taylor, Johnny Cash, Joan Collins, Willie Nelson, Julie Andrews, Buddy Holly, Burt Reynolds, Jack Nicholson, Morgan Freeman, Christopher Lloyd, Natalie Wood.

Wartime Babies: 1939-1945
Class of 1957-1963
Tina Turner, Al Picino, Chuck Norris, Robert De Niro, Barbara Streisand, Martha Stewart, Bob Dylan, Aretha Franklin, Harrison Ford, Janis Joplin, Bette Midler, Diana Ross.

Baby Boomers: 1946-1964

Older Boomers: 1946-1954
Class of 1964-1972
Cher, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump, George W. Bush, Dolly Parton, Sylvester Stallone, David Bowie, Stephen King, Carlos Santana, Bruce Springsteen, Stevie Wonder, Annie Lennox, Robin Williams, Dave Aykroyd, Cyndi Lauper.

Younger Boomers: 1955-1964
Class of 1973-1982
Whitney Houston, Michael Jackson, Prince, Madonna, Bruce Willis, Carrie Fisher, Barack Obama, Eddie Murphy, Micheal J. Fox, Meg Ryan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Alec Baldwin, Steve Jobs, Whoopi Goldburg, Tom Hanks.

Generation X: 1965-1980

Early Gen Xers: 1965-1969
Class of 1983-1987
Kurt Cobian, Robert Downey Jr., Brooke Shields, Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Celine Dion, Will Smith, Jennifer Lopez, Vanilla Ice, Sarah Jessica Parker.

Core Gen Xers: 1970-1975
Class of 1988-1993
Mariah Carey, Notorious B.I.G., Uma Thurman, Tupac, Matt Damon, Angelina Jolie, Drew Barrymore, Winona Ryder, Jared Leto, Selena, Eminem, Ben Affleck, Shaq, Cameron Diaz.

Late Gen Xers: 1976-1980
Class of 1994-1998
Heath Ledger, Kim Kardashian, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Anna Faris, Alicia Silverstone, Christina Aguilera, Ryan Gosling, Macaulay Culkin, Chester Bennington, Shakira, Orlando Bloom.

Millennials: 1981-1996

Early Millennials: 1981-1985
Class of 1999-2003
Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, Beyoncé, Nicki Minaj, Anne Hathaway, Bruno Mars, Scarlett Johansson, Avril Lavigne, Katy Perry, Ciara, Mark Zuckerberg, LeBron James.

Core Millennials: 1986-1991
Class of 2004-2009
Adele, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Drake, Margot Robbie, Ed Sheeran, The Weeknd, Taylor Swift, Kendrick Lamar, Kristen Stewart, Zac Efron, Michael B. Jordan, Elizabeth Olsen, Joe Jonas.

Late Millennials: 1992-1996
Class of 2010-2014 
Nick Jonas, Mac Miller, Selena Gomez, Jusin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Ariana Grande, Gigi Hadid, Zendaya, Lorde, Kate Upton, Chance the Rapper, Meghan Trainor, Post Malone.

Gen Z: 1997-2012

Early Gen Zers: 1997-2001
Class of 2015-2019
Lil Nas X, Billie Eilish, Khalid, Kylie Jenner, Camila Cabello, Bella Thorne, Jake Paul, Cameron Boyce, Joey King, Noah Cyrus, Zara Larsson, Jaden Smith, Elle Fanning.

Core Gen Zers: 2002-2007 
Class of 2020-2025
Greta Thunberg, Jojo Siwa, Millie Bobby Brown, Maddie Ziegler.

Late Gen Zers: 2008-2012 
Class of 2026-2030
Blue Ivy Carter, Ryan's Toy Review.

Alpha: 2013-Ongoing


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

Jojo Siwa is a notable person in Core Z, and Ryan's Toy Review is a notable Late Zer.


----------



## q543frodomar (May 15, 2018)

I agree with pretty much everything here!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

For core Gen Z-er, you could add Greta Thunberg.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Let me fix that:

Greatest Generation: 1901-1924

First Wave: 1901-1908
Class of 1919-1926
Walt Disney, Louis Armstrong, Charles Lindbergh, George Orwell, Dr. Suess, Joan Crawford, Katherine Hepburn, Frida Kahlo, John Wayne, Bette Davis, Lyndon B. Johnson.

Second Wave: 1909-1916
Class of 1927-1934
Mother Teresa, Vincent Price, Ronald Reagan, Lucille Ball, Ginger Rogers, Jean Harlow, Gene Kelly, Jesse Owens, Rosa Parks, Gerald Ford, Richard Nixon, Frank Sinatra.

Third Wave: 1917-1924
Class of 1935-1942
Nat King Cole, John F. Kennedy, Dean Martin, Desi Arnaz, Betty Ford, Jackie Robinson, Nancy Reagan, Doris Day, Betty White, Judy Garland, George H. W. Bush, Jimmy Carter.

Silent Generation: 1925-1945

Great Depression Babies: 1925-1931
Class of 1943-1949
Maya Angelou, Paul Newman, Robert F. Kennedy, Marilyn Monroe, Queen Elizabeth II, Hugh Hefner, Shirley Temple, Audrey Hepburn, Grace Kelly, Clint Eastwood, James Earl Jones.

Core Silent Babies: 1932-1938
Class of 1950-1956
Elvis Presley, Elizabeth Taylor, Johnny Cash, Joan Collins, Willie Nelson, Julie Andrews, Buddy Holly, Burt Reynolds, Jack Nicholson, Morgan Freeman, Christopher Lloyd, Natalie Wood.

Wartime Babies: 1939-1945
Class of 1957-1963
Tina Turner, Al Picino, Chuck Norris, Robert De Niro, Barbara Streisand, Martha Stewart, Bob Dylan, Aretha Franklin, Harrison Ford, Janis Joplin, Bette Midler, Diana Ross.

Baby Boomers: 1946-1964

Older Boomers: 1946-1954
Class of 1964-1972
Cher, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump, George W. Bush, Dolly Parton, Sylvester Stallone, David Bowie, Stephen King, Carlos Santana, Bruce Springsteen, Stevie Wonder, Annie Lennox, Robin Williams, Dave Aykroyd, Cyndi Lauper.

Younger Boomers: 1955-1964
Class of 1973-1982
Whitney Houston, Michael Jackson, Prince, Madonna, Bruce Willis, Carrie Fisher, Barack Obama, Eddie Murphy, Micheal J. Fox, Meg Ryan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Alec Baldwin, Steve Jobs, Whoopi Goldburg, Tom Hanks.

Generation X: 1965-1980

Early Gen Xers: 1965-1969
Class of 1983-1987
Kurt Cobian, Robert Downey Jr., Brooke Shields, Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Celine Dion, Will Smith, Jennifer Lopez, Vanilla Ice, Sarah Jessica Parker.

Core Gen Xers: 1970-1975
Class of 1988-1993
Mariah Carey, Notorious B.I.G., Uma Thurman, Tupac, Matt Damon, Angelina Jolie, Drew Barrymore, Winona Ryder, Jared Leto, Selena, Eminem, Ben Affleck, Shaq, Cameron Diaz.

Late Gen Xers: 1976-1980
Class of 1994-1998
Heath Ledger, Kim Kardashian, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Anna Faris, Alicia Silverstone, Christina Aguilera, Ryan Gosling, Macaulay Culkin, Chester Bennington, Shakira, Orlando Bloom.

Millennials: 1981-1998

Early Millennials: 1981-1985
Class of 1999-2003
Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, Beyoncé, Nicki Minaj, Anne Hathaway, Bruno Mars, Scarlett Johansson, Avril Lavigne, Katy Perry, Ciara, Mark Zuckerberg, LeBron James.

Core Millennials: 1986-1991
Class of 2004-2009
Adele, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Drake, Margot Robbie, Ed Sheeran, The Weeknd, Taylor Swift, Kendrick Lamar, Kristen Stewart, Zac Efron, Michael B. Jordan, Elizabeth Olsen, Joe Jonas.

Late Millennials: 1992-1998
Class of 2010-2016
Nick Jonas, Mac Miller, Selena Gomez, Jusin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Ariana Grande, Gigi Hadid, Zendaya, Lorde, Kate Upton, Chance the Rapper, Meghan Trainor, Post Malone, Jake Paul, Kylie Jenner, Xxxtentacion, Joshua Temple (Aka Slogoman), Jaden Smith, Malia Obama

Gen Z: 1999-2012

Early Z: 1999-2002
Class of 2017-2020
Emma Gonzales, David Hogg, Sarah Chadwick, Cameron Kasky, Alex Wind, Jaclyn Corin, Cameron Boyce, Chase Hudson, Caleb LeBlanc, Josh Richards

Core Z: 2003-2007
Class of 2021-2025
Greta Thunberg, MattyB, Cash Baker, JoJo Siwa, Lauren Orlando, Cynthia Parker, Jacob Tremblay, Ruby Rube, Aubrey Anderson-Emmons

Late Z: 2008-2012
Class of 2026-2030
Hayley LeBlanc, RonaldOMG, Sky Brown, Txunamy, Skylynn Floyd, Julie Franke, William Klein, Ava Ryan, Sienna Fizz, Camari so Cool, Ava Foley, Riley Curry


----------



## DavidLane (Feb 18, 2020)

Thanks For Sharing it...


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Willtip98 said:


> Let me fix that:
> 
> Greatest Generation: 1901-1924
> 
> ...


Ok, I will give you my honest and personal opinion about 7 Generations. It will be like this according to me without using classes. Let me fix something here. I have 2 definitions and spans of Gen X, Millennials and Plurals. I will give some information about these generations.
Greatest Generation-1st January 1901-31st December 1927
Older Greatest Generation 1st January 1901-31st December 1913

Walt Disney, Louis Armstrong, Charles Lindbergh, George Orwell, Richard Nixon, Mother Teresa, Ronald Reagan, Dr Suess, Joan Crawford, Katherine Hepburn, Frida Kahlo, Gerald Ford, John Wayne, Bette Davis, Frank Sinatra, Lyndon B. Johnson, etc


Younger Greatest Generation 1st January 1914-31st December 1927
at King Cole, John F. Kennedy, Dean Martin, Desi Arnaz, Betty Ford, Marilyn Monroe, Jackie Robinson, Nancy Reagan, Doris Day, Betty White, Judy Garland, George H. W. Bush, Jimmy Carter, Dr M, Lee Kuan Yew, etc.

These generations grew up during Pre-World War 1(President Taft), World War 1 Era(Wilson)(Harding), Great Depression(Hoover)(FDR Era), etc. And They were teens during the pre-Great Depression Era(Wilson) Great Depression Era(Harding, Hoover and FDR Era) and World War 2 Era(FDR Era too). And they are also called Steinway and Sons Models Such as S, M, O, A, B & D Generation part 2 behind Lost Generation which is the nickname that was given by me in 2018 June or July as they were teens during that era. They are also responsible for voting Franklin D Roosevelt and Harry S Truman into Power.

Silent Generation-1st January 1928-31st December 1945

Older Silent Generation-1st January 1928-31st December 1936
Clint Eastwood, James Earl Jones, Grace Kelly, Audrey Hepburn, Shirley Temple, Elvis Presley, Elizabeth Taylor, Johnny Cash, Joan Collins, Willie Nelson, Julie Andrews, Buddy Holly, Burt Reynolds, etc

Younger Silent Generation-1st January 1937-31st December 1945
Tina Turner, Al Pacino, Chuck Norris, Robert De Niro, Bruce Lee Jun-Fan(Lee Xiao Long), Barbara Streisand, Martha Stewart, Bob Dylan, Aretha Franklin, Harrison Ford, Janis Joplin, Bette Midler, Diana Ross, etc

Just like the previous generation that came before them, they also grew up during the Great Depression(Hoover/FDR era). However, they also grew up during WW2 and Post WW2 Era(President FDR, Truman and Dwight). And they were known as Steinway and Sons Model D Models Such as S, M, O, A, B & D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as #25, G3,#35, G5, G7, SC and FC Generation as they were teens during that Era. They were teens during the end of WW2(Fall 1944-1945) to the Rock N Roll and Doop *** Era(1957-Mid 1962). They were responsible for voting Harry S Truman, Dwight, JFK and LBJ into Power.
Baby Boomers: 1st January 1946-31st December 1964

Older Boomers:1st January 1946-31st December 1955

Cher, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump, George W. Bush, Dolly Parton, Sylvester Stallone, David Bowie, Jackie Chan, Stephen King, Carlos Santana, Bruce Springsteen, Stevie Wonder, Annie Lennox, Robin Williams, Bruce Willis, Dave Aykroyd, Pierce Brosnan, Cyndi Lauper, Rowan Atkinson etc.

Younger Boomers:1st January 1956-31st December 1964
Whitney Houston, Michael Jackson, Jet Li, Donnie Yen, Michael Jeffrey Jordan, Prince, Madonna, Carrie Fisher, Barack Obama, Eddie Murphy, Micheal J. Fox, Meg Ryan, Michelle Pfeiffer, Alec Baldwin, Steve Jobs, Whoopi Goldberg, Tom Hanks, etc

These Generation grew up from the Mid 1950s to Early 1970s(Dwight, JFK, LBJ and Nixon Era). And They were teens during the 1962 and 1963 era which is the rise of the Beachboys Era to the rise of new wave songs in the Late 1970s to Early 1980s(1979-Late 1980/Mid 1981) and also during JFK Finale Era, LBJ, Nixon, Ford and Carter and Reagan transition Era. They were responsible for voting LBJ, Nixon, Carter and Reagan into Power. They were also known as Steinway and Sons Models such as S, M, O, A, B&D, Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as G2, G3, G5, FC, C3, Old C5, SC, CS, G7, C7 and CF Generation as they were teen during that era.
Generation X: 1st January 1965-31st December 1980 (Most common definition and span according to Pew)

Older Generation X:1st January 1965-31st December 1972
Kurt Cobain, Robert Downey Jr., Brooke Shields, Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Celine Dion, Will Smith, Jennifer Lopez, Daniel Craig, Vanilla Ice, Sarah Jessica Parker, Lavar Ball, Mariah Carey, Angelina Jolie, Winona Ryder, Jennifer Connelly, Marilyn Manson, Shaquille Rashaun O Neal, Jared Leto, etc

Younger Generation X:1st January 1973-31st December 1980
Heath Ledger, Kim Kardashian, Kate Beckinsale, Jake Gyllenhaal, Donald Trump Jr, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Anna Faris, Alicia Silverstone, Christina Aguilera, Ryan Gosling, Macaulay Culkin, Chester Bennington, Shakira, Liv Tyler, Zhang Ziyi, Rosamund Pike, Orlando Bloom, Kobe Bryant, Claire Danes, Tobey Maguire, Leonardo Dicaprio, Kate Winslet, etc

These generations grew up from Early-Mid 1970s(1973)(Nixon, Ford, Carter Era to Late 1980s(1988/Summer 1989)(Reagan and H W Bush Transition Era).They were teens during the Peak of New Wave Era, Hair Metal/Glam Metal-Era, etc (Early/Late 1981-Mid 1997). They are responsible for voting H.W Bush, Clinton and W Bush into Power. They were known as Steinway and Sons Models such as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as G2, G3, G5, C1, C2, C3, Old C5, C5, C6, C7, CF, S series, CFIII and CFIIIS Generation as they were teens during that era.

Part 2 definition of Gen X: 1965-1981(US Census Bureau)



Older Generation X: 1st January 1965-31st December 1973
Kurt Cobain, Robert Downey Jr., Brooke Shields, Adam Sandler, Jennifer Aniston, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Celine Dion, Will Smith, Jennifer Lopez, Daniel Craig, Kate Beckinsale, Vanilla Ice, Sarah Jessica Parker, Mariah Carey, Angelina Jolie, Winona Ryder, Marilyn Manson, Jennifer Connelly, Shaquille Rashaun O Neal, Lavar Ball, Jared Leto, etc

Younger Generation X:1st January 1974-31st December 1981
Heath Ledger, Kim Kardashian, Jake Gyllenhaal, Donald Trump Jr, Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Sarah Michelle Gellar, Anna Faris, Alicia Silverstone, Tobey Maguire, Leonardo Dicaprio, Kate Winslet, Beyonce, Christina Aguilera, Ryan Gosling, Rosamund Pike, Macaulay Culkin, Claire Danes, Chester Bennington, Shakira, Liv Tyler, Zhang Ziyi, Natalie Portman, Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, Orlando Bloom, Kobe Bryant, etc

These generations grew up from Early-Mid 1970s(1973)(Nixon, Ford, Carter Era to Late 1980s influence era Summer 1990)(Reagan and H W Bush Transition Era). They were teens during the Peak of New Wave Era, Hair Metal/Glam Metal-Era, etc (Early/Late 1981-Mid 1998). They are responsible for voting H.W Bush, Clinton and W Bush into Power. They were known as Steinway and Sons Models such as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as G2, G3, G5, C1, C2, C3, Old C5, C5, C6, C7, CF, S series, CFIII and CFIIIS Generation as they were teens during that era.

Part 1 Definition of Millennials:1st January 1981-31st December 1996(Most common definition and span according to Pew)



Older Millennials-1st January 1981-31st December 1988
Justin Timberlake, Britney Spears, Ivanka Trump, Jared Kushner, Kirsten Dunst, Eric Trump, Beyoncé, Nicki Minaj, Anne Hathaway, Bruno Mars, Scarlett Johansson, Avril Lavigne, Katy Perry, Ciara, Mark Zuckerberg, LeBron James, Adele, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Drake, M-Girls, Ginger(Chin Er)(If you are Malaysian, you know who they are), Kendrick Lamar, Michael B. Jordan, Elizabeth Olsen, Joe Jonas, Stephen Curry, Kevin Durant, etc.

Younger Millennials-1st January 1989-31st December 1996

Margot Robbie, Debby Ryan, Tiffany Trump, Kaya Scoladerio, Zoey Deutch, The Weeknd, Hong Er, Kai Er, Min Er, Selena Gomez, Justin Bieber, Nick Jonas, Mac Miller, Miley Cyrus, Harry Styles, Ariana Grande, Gigi Hadid, Zendaya, Lorde, Kate Upton, Chance the Rapper, Meghan Trainor, Charlie Puth, SNSD, Cole Sprouse and Lili Reinhart
These generations grew up from the 1989 Era to Early-Mid 2000s Era(Summer 2005) during H.W Bush, Clinton and W Bush Era They were teens during the boy's band Era, Emo Era, Electropop Era, etc (Late 1997-Mid 2013). They are responsible for voting W Bush and mostly Obama into Power. And they are also known as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as C1, C2, C3, C5, C7, CFIII, CFIIIS, CX Series, S series, CF4, CF6 and CFX Generation as they were teens during that era.

Part 2 of Definition of Millennials-1st January 1982-31st December 2000(US Census Bureau)

Older Millennials- 1st January 1982-31st December 1991 
Nicki Minaj, Anne Hathaway, Eric Trump, Bruno Mars, Kirsten Dunst, Scarlett Johansson, Avril Lavigne, Katy Perry, Ciara, Mark Zuckerberg, LeBron James, Adele, Lady Gaga, Rihanna, Drake, M-Girls, Ginger(Chin Er)(If you are Malaysian, you know who they are), Kendrick Lamar, Michael B. Jordan, Elizabeth Olsen, Joe Jonas, Stephen Curry, Kevin Durant, The Weeknd, Ed Sheeran, SNSD, etc

Younger Millennials- 1st January 1992-31st December 2000
Nick Jonas, Mac Miller, Selena Gomez, Tiffany Trump, Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus, Debby Ryan, Chloe Grace Moretz, Bella Thorne, Kaya Scoladerio Harry Styles, Ariana Grande, Gigi Hadid, Zendaya, Lorde, Kate Upton, Chance the Rapper, Meghan Trainor, Post Malone, Jake Paul, Kylie Jenner, Xxxtentacion, Joshua Temple (Aka Slogoman), Jaden Smith, Malia Obama, Cameron Boyce, Emma Gonzales, Cole Sprouse, Lili Reinhart David Hogg, Lonzo Ball, LiAngelo Ball, etc.

These generations grew up from The Early 1990s Era(Fall 1990 to Great Recession Era(Fall 2008-Summer 2009)during H.W Bush, Clinton and W Bush and Obama Transition Era They were teens during the boy's band Era, Emo Era, Electropop Era, etc (Late 1998-Mid 2017). They are responsible for voting W Bush, Obama and Trump into Power. They were known as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as C1, C2, C3, C5, C7, CFIII, CFIIIS, CX Series, S series, SX Series, CF4, CF6 and CFX Generation as they are teens during this era.
Part 1 definition of Plurals- 1st January 1997-31st December 2012(Most common definition and span according to Pew)

Older Plurals-1st January 1997-31st December 2004
Kylie Jenner, Xxxtentacion, Lonzo Ball, Lamelo Ball, LiAngelo Ball, Joshua Temple (Aka Slogoman), Chloe Grace Moretz, Bella Thorne, Jaden Smith, Malia Obama, Sarah Chadwick, Cameron Kasky, Alex Wind, Jaclyn Corin, Cameron Boyce, Chase Hudson, Caleb LeBlanc, Josh Richards, Greta Thunberg, MattyB, Cash Baker, JoJo Siwa, Lauren Orlando, LeBron James Jr, Natalia Diamante Bryant Cynthia Parker etc

Younger Plurals-1st January 2005-31st December 2012
Jacob Tremblay, Ruby Rube, Bryce James, Aubrey Anderson-Emmons, Hayley LeBlanc, RonaldOMG, Sky Brown, Txunamy, Skylynn Floyd, Julie Franke, Giana Bryant, William Klein, Ava Ryan, Sienna Fizz, Camari so Cool, Ava Foley, Riley Curry, etc
These generations grew up from the Mid 2000s Era to Summer 2021 Era during W Bush, Obama And Trump Era They were teens during the Mid 2010s to TBA (Autumn 2013 to TBA). Most of them are still kids and teens during the 2020s Era which is the current Era. They were also known as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as CX Series, SX Series and CF4, CF6 and CFX Generation as they were or are still teens during the current Era.

Part 2 definition of Plurals-2001-2019(US Census Bureau)
Older Gen Z-1st January 2001-31st December 2010
Lamelo Ball, Chase Hudson, Caleb LeBlanc, LeBron James Jr, Bryce James, Josh Richards, Greta Thunberg, MattyB, Cash Baker, JoJo Siwa, Lauren Orlando, Cynthia Parker, Jacob Tremblay, Ruby Rube, Aubrey Anderson-Emmons, Hayley LeBlanc, Sky Brown, Txunamy, Skylynn Floyd, Ava Ryan

Younger Gen Z-1st January 2011-31st December 2019
Sienna Fizz, Camari so Cool, Ava Foley, Riley Curry, Zhuri James, etc
These generations grew up from the Post Recession Era to TBA during Obama, Trump Era, etc They were teens during the late 2010s to TBA (Autumn 2017 to TBA). Most or All of them are still teens or kids during the 2020s Era which is the current Era. They are also known as S, M, O, A, B&D and Yamaha Grand Piano Models such as CX Series, SX Series and CF4, CF6 and CFX Generation


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

How did all of the generations become pianos?


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> How did all of the generations become pianos?


They become pianos because a lot of people do know how to play the pianos such as Grand Pianos. I know you will ask me, What is this suppose to do with Generations? Or How is this fit in with my own research on definitions and spans of Generations? Actually, it does fit with it because those grand pianos were launched in those eras when these generations were teens. And I used to take a piano lesson at music school before from 2011-2017. I stopped taking a piano lesson in Grade 2 which is the grade that I should have continued learning as my teacher wants me to take the examination for Grade 2 but my father stopped sending me to music school to continued Grade 2 as I am a lackadaisical person. And At that time, it was mandatory for me to focus on my assignments for modules that I have ever taken in Diploma Courses after completing BTEC Level 2 Certificate In Business in 2016. Anyway, to shorten the story, I managed to graduate from LCB with BTEC Level 3 National Diploma In Business.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

andrewyu2005 said:


> They become pianos because a lot of people do know how to play the pianos such as Grand Pianos. I know you will ask me, What is this suppose to do with Generations? Or How is this fit in with my own research on definitions and spans of Generations? Actually, it does fit with it because those grand pianos were launched in those eras when these generations were teens. And I used to take a piano lesson at music school before from 2011-2017. I stopped taking a piano lesson in Grade 2 which is the grade that I should have continued learning as my teacher wants me to take the examination for Grade 2 but my father stopped sending me to music school to continued Grade 2 as I am a lackadaisical person. And At that time, it was mandatory for me to focus on my assignments for modules that I have ever taken in Diploma Courses after completing BTEC Level 2 Certificate In Business in 2016. Anyway, to shorten the story, I managed to graduate from LCB with BTEC Level 3 National Diploma In Business.



Ok, thank you. I was just very curious because I love playing the piano and have taken lessons off and on since I was a kid. I think that I am going to start taking lessons again, just for the sheer joy of piano playing. Oh, and by the way, you seem fascinated by pianos. Maybe you ought to think about taking piano lessons, too. It is never too late to enjoy a good piano.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Ok, thank you. I was just very curious because I love playing the piano and have taken lessons off and on since I was a kid. I think that I am going to start taking lessons again, just for the sheer joy of piano playing. Oh, and by the way, you seem fascinated by pianos. Maybe you ought to think about taking piano lessons, too. It is never too late to enjoy a good piano.


true.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Another way of defining Generations is like this
President John Calvin Coolidge Jr,Herbert Clark Hoover,Franklin Delano Roosevelt and Harry S Truman Generation are people who were born from 1901-1927.They are aka known as GI/Greatest Generation
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a3/Calvin_Coolidge_cph.3g10777_(cropped).jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/57/President_Hoover_portrait.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...April-11-1945.jpg/800px-FDR-April-11-1945.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0b/TRUMAN_58-766-06_(cropped).jpg

President Dwight David "Ike"Einsenhower, John Fitzgerald Kennedy(JFK), Lyndon Baines Johnson Generations are people who were born from 1928-1945.They are aka Silent Generations
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...er,_official_photo_portrait,_May_29,_1959.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Kennedy,_White_House_color_photo_portrait.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/37_Lyndon_Johnson_3x4.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/36/Gerald_Ford_presidential_portrait_(cropped).jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/JimmyCarterPortrait2.jpg
Richard Milhous Nixon,Gerald Rudolph Ford Jr(Leslie Lynch King Jr),James Earl Carter Jr.(Jimmy Carter) and Ronald Wilson Reagan Generations are people who were born from 1946-1964.They are aka Baby Boomers
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ec/Richard_Nixon_presidential_portrait.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/JimmyCarterPortrait2.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...agan_1985_presidential_portrait_(cropped).jpg

George Herbert Walker Bush,William Jefferson Clinton(William Jefferson Blythe III) and George Walker Bush's First Term Generations are people who were either born from 1965-1980 according to Pew research Center or most common sources like Merriam Webster and etc or 1965-1981 according to US Census Bureau
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Bush_1991.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/BillClinton1999_(cropped).jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/67/GeorgeWBush.jpg

George Walker Bush's Second Term, Barack Hussein Obama II and Donald John Trump's First Term Generations are people who were born from 1981-1996 according to Pew research Center or most common sources like Merriam Webster
or
George Walker Bush's Second Term, Barack Hussein Obama II and Donald John Trump's Generations are people who were born from 1982-2000 according to US Census Bureau and the one who define it.They are aka Millennials.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d4/George-W-Bush.jpeg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/President_Barack_Obama.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/56/Donald_Trump_official_portrait.jpg
President Donald John Trump's Second Terms to TBA's Generation are people who were born from 1997-2012 to Pew research Center or most common sources like Merriam Webster
or
TBA To TBA's Generation are people who were born from 2001-2019. They are aka Plurals.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

And also 1981-1996 born babies(Millennials)mostly vote Trump into power in 2016.


----------

